# DO NOT USE HideMyAss VPN!



## AnaSCI (May 2, 2016)

*Hide My Ass User Arrested*
Using a VPN offers many advantages, but one of the most important is that it can greatly improve your online privacy. The problem, however, is that your VPN provider can always monitor what you get up to on the internet, and will always know your true IP address. This is why I am always careful to make clear that using a VPN provides privacy, but not anonymity. Many good VPN services go to great lengths to address this issue, using methods such keeping no logs and using shared IPs to greatly improve their customer’s privacy. Hide My Ass (HMA), however, as the recent arrest of one its customer’s amply demonstrates, is not one of these.

 In Galveston County, Texas, disgraced judge Chris Dupuy has been arrested and forced out of office for harassing an ex-girlfriend, and another woman he was once interested in. He placed fake adverts featuring the women in the Escorts section of the Backstage.com website, complete with photos.

“The ads featured the women’s photos, and made clear that at least one of them was “VERY FETISH FRIENDLY. To add insult to injury, the women weren’t even portrayed as high-class: The “sexy nurse” charged a mere $70 per half hour.”

It goes without saying that this is a despicable thing to do, but it is the method by which Dupuy was caught that I find interesting,

“Hardcastle [a Harris County Sheriff’s investigator] explained that he had worked backwards from the ads to trace masked IP addresses in Venezuela, Colombia and Germany. The sophisticated software allowing the user to conceal his location had a decidedly unsophisticated name: hidemyass.com.”

Notice the words “sophisticated software”. This means that Dupuy was not using the free HMA web proxy, but had a paid account and was using the HMA VPN client. The fact that HMA’s Venezuela and Colombia servers are only available to paid users clinches the evidence.

 Not the fist time Hide My Ass has done this!

 No further details are available, but it seems clear that Hide My Ass is back to its old tricks. In 2011 the UK-based company handed over internet records and personal details of one of its customers, Cody Kretsinger, to the police. Kretsinger was a LulzSec member accused of hacking the Sony Pictures website, and received a prison sentence for his involvement in the crime.

 Hide my Ass is a UK company, and is therefore required to keep extensive connection (metadata) logs,

“When you use our VPN service the only data we collect is as follows:

 a time stamp when you connect and disconnect to our VPN service;

 the amount data transmitted (upload and download) during your session;

 the IP address used by you to connect to our VPN; and

 the IP address of the individual VPN server used by you.”

This is a problem that is only likely to get worse when the upcoming Investigatory Powers Bill, aka the “Snoopers Charter”, comes to force. Referring to the “LulzSec Fiasco”, Hide My Ass later released the following statement,

“Our VPN service and VPN services in general are not designed to be used to commit illegal activity. It is very naive to think that by paying a subscription service to a VPN service you are free to break the law without any consequences.”

Fortunately, other VPN providers care a great deal more about protecting their users’ privacy. Please do not get me wrong – I do not condone the actions of criminals (and those of ex-Judge Dupuy are particularly nasty), but I am also a passionate believer in the right of ordinary people to privacy.

 This is because privacy is a pre-requisite to freedom of thought and freedom of expression – the cornerstones of a free society. When people feel they cannot openly discuss topics, and that their every conversation is being recorded and passed on to the government, a “chilling effect” occurs on free speech.

 Hide My Ass is therefore a service to be avoided by privacy lovers at all costs.

https://www.bestvpn.com/hide-ass-user-arrested/


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 8, 2016)

I do see them as sponsors on various boards.

Hawk


----------



## *Bio* (May 11, 2016)

chicken_hawk said:


> I do see them as sponsors on various boards.
> 
> Hawk



That's bad!  They could play a big role whenever the next big sting is.

So what VPN's are considered the best?


----------



## AnaSCI (May 11, 2016)

*Bio* said:


> That's bad!  They could play a big role whenever the next big sting is.
> 
> So what VPN's are considered the best?



There are many out there. I have always seen great feedback with secureanonymoussurfing. Have not heard of any issues with their services.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 18, 2016)

ANy free vpn should be avoided. When looking into what VPN to use u really need to do your research. A lot of them say they dont keep logs....when they do! You really need to be careful in which one you choose. IF you are truely a security nut! You shouldn't even be running windows and/or a mac. You should be running linux! 

Another note, guys think just because they use TOR they are all set! THINK AGAIN! As a matter of fact i have been working on an article on annonimity and cyber security for a longtime. ill try to get it finished and post it soon!


----------



## gh0st (Nov 18, 2016)

*Bio* said:


> That's bad!  They could play a big role whenever the next big sting is.
> 
> So what VPN's are considered the best?



AIRvpn is a decent one.
iVPN i heard is good

i have made a list over the years...i have personally used airVPN for a few years a while back. now i use a more complicated set up that my techy set up for me using openVPN and a virtual machine!

basically anyone thats based in countries that dont have to answer to the laws of the country u reside in. and a service that doesnt keep logs!


----------



## rangerjockey (Nov 18, 2016)

This is a great thread for all of us to follow.  GhOst I look forward to your research on this topic and so will everyone else.  Please keep us posted on your work...


----------



## gh0st (Nov 18, 2016)

Honestly I would suggest airVPN if you are just looking to remain annonmous and protect yourself! I will post up and fiish the article i have been working on for a long time and then post a link on this thread!

Even if u do not rep for a source, if your just an avg joe on the web. even if u r not involved with the boards or the lifesyle u should be runnng a vpn to protect yourself agaist the hackers. esp if u use free wifi and live and/or live in a heavy populated area!


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 21, 2016)

A good friend just brought this subject a few days ago,,,anyone here ever use IP Vanish?


----------



## rangerjockey (Nov 21, 2016)

I have been searching VPN providers and its difficult to decifer who really is one of the best.  Alot of these folks "Say" they are not trackable, but I just dont buy it.  I have found my best information lurking around the "dark web".  The dark web is a bit intimidating for me.  I feel like some one is looking over my shoulder.  OR I am just not comfortable with it yet.  On a side note, out of curiosty, I searched for Rx's generally not provided by sponsers, for e.g. Adipex/phentermine.  What I found is it is bascially "unlimited".  Anyway, back to the VPN thing, on the "darkweb" there is alot of information about hiding your ass, because the people who shop here are not shopping on amazon...My feeling is this is where the best VPN information is.  Another  side note is currency, alot of info on "washing" bit coins etc....remaining even more invisible.  Maybe I should start a thread on the "darkweb".  It is a fascinating place for sure....


----------



## willieaames (Feb 27, 2017)

Any proxy service (or web service for that matter) that operates in the UK or US is going to give over any information they have on users to the FBI or, or other agencies, immediately.


----------



## gh0st (Mar 4, 2017)

willieaames said:


> Any proxy service (or web service for that matter) that operates in the UK or US is going to give over any information they have on users to the FBI or, or other agencies, immediately.



EXACTLY!
Look for ones based out of Netherlands, Switzerland and there are a few other countries. Just do the research and you will find the right ones. I had a list of the good ones i spent time making. But now im having trouble finding the article I started writing on it. Its on a USB drive somewhere. Ill find and post soon!




rangerjockey said:


> I have been searching VPN providers and its difficult to decifer who really is one of the best.  Alot of these folks "Say" they are not trackable, but I just dont buy it.  I have found my best information lurking around the "dark web".  The dark web is a bit intimidating for me.  I feel like some one is looking over my shoulder.  OR I am just not comfortable with it yet.  On a side note, out of curiosty, I searched for Rx's generally not provided by sponsers, for e.g. Adipex/phentermine.  What I found is it is bascially "unlimited".  Anyway, back to the VPN thing, on the "darkweb" there is alot of information about hiding your ass, because the people who shop here are not shopping on amazon...My feeling is this is where the best VPN information is.  Another  side note is currency, alot of info on "washing" bit coins etc....remaining even more invisible.  Maybe I should start a thread on the "darkweb".  It is a fascinating place for sure....




Yeah...but then again the VPN's like TOR VPN SERVICE, and a few others are not safe either and keep logs on there members.

What you really want to look at is these following things.
1)That the VPN provider keeps NO LOGS OF ANY KIND.
2)That the VPN is based in a country that does not have an obligation of arrangement to share info with the country you reside in.
3) The history of the VPN, is there info out there that they have gave out info on the clients in the past. LIKE HIDE MY ASS HAS on a Past hacker!

Now if you look and look and research you will find the best vpn's to use. Price should never be a problem most will cost around 25-50 for a year! Not a bad price for piece of mind.


----------



## PRIDE (Mar 5, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> A good friend just brought this subject a few days ago,,,anyone here ever use IP Vanish?



That is the one I have been using now. The only problem I have noticed with it is that it is very slow most of the time?


----------



## graceinc (Mar 22, 2017)

Would never recommend a free vpn, for myself i use Astril vpn for Torrents. But on another thought, with governments and agencies becoming hungry for snooping. I believe time is not far when almost all vpn's gets cracked down. 
I am sure many of you would agree.


----------



## tanzui (Sep 27, 2017)

*Vpn*

I also used Hidemyass vpn but i avoid it on previous year.I think every free vpn is not to good for using.If you wanna going to get a vpn then i will suggest you to try a paid vpn which will give you best service ever than any other free vpn and you will also get premium features. 

Search on google for see top using paid VPN list read their reviews and select one of them i wish you will get best service.I am using Froot VPN its not so bad and also have low cost that’s why i am using this but don’t take it silly.They have strong bandwidth too. Give a try if you want.


----------



## Rob-z (Apr 18, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> So what VPN's are considered the best?




I'm using this VPN https://10best-vpn.com/reviews/nord-vpn it's great for streaming and works even in China. So I can be safe - nobody will arrest me


----------



## SURGE (Apr 20, 2018)

I tend to trust none of them but I guess it is better than not having one. Good thing I don't partake in any illegal activities


----------



## FastBunny (May 30, 2018)

VPN and tor browser would be the best setup right?


----------



## bob80 (May 30, 2018)

gh0st said:


> AIRvpn is a decent one.
> iVPN i heard is good
> 
> i have made a list over the years...i have personally used airVPN for a few years a while back. now i use a more complicated set up that my techy set up for me using openVPN and a virtual machine!
> ...



what you think about kaspersky secure connection VPN? they are from Russia


----------

